# starting t-shirt business with heat press



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I am starting my t-shirt business with a heat press. I currently ordered the illuma heat press machine. I know someone who has a cutter who will give me a discount on cutting until i get my own machine. I contract with a screen printing and embroidery company that also gives me a great discount for jobs i bring and for my own work. I would like to know if anyone has worked or works with the illuma heat press and their opinion on it. I am looking for all advice as far as marketing, necessary materials, cutting costs, and just about all helpful information. All feedback will be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! And congrats on making the move!

Ive never worked with that machine  you may try searching the forums!

Goodluck!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about that machine. 

But as Kriscad said, try out the search function here to see if anyone else has. 

Welcome! :welcome:


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I'll keep looking to see if anyone has.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*:welcome: I'm sorry I don't know anything about that machine either I wish I did but there is an abundance of information on this forum that I'm sure can help... *


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your feedback


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

welcome to forums Top Notch i am sure u will find what u r looking for here sorry i can't help either


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks I really appreciate all of the support I am going to work with it and post how it works out for me


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Never heard f your machine. Where did you get it. How much. Pictures?


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

got it from ebay for a little less than $400 don't have pictures yet i lent my camera out


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you checked out the Ebay press thread?

heres a linkhttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36141.html

thats a thread dedicted to ebay models and reviews pros and cons, maybe yours is in there. Its a looooong one, but that's where the folks are trying to compile the ebay info.

Good luck with yours, hope it works out!


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't checked that out yet but i surely will now. Thanks a whole lot


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, the link didn't work, here it is:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t36141.html#post210939

Best wishes.


----------



## NJ SHIRT (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Top Notch, how is the Illumapress working out? Finish any jobs, what type? I seen that unit myself. Looking forward to your update. Thanks


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

NJ SHIRT said:


> Hey Top Notch, how is the Illumapress working out? Finish any jobs, what type? I seen that unit myself. Looking forward to your update. Thanks


*Absolutely! I would be interested in how it turned out for you as well since I had never heard for your press. Looking forward to an update  *


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I haven't really used it because i am returning it because the timer is not working, it is loose - not fitting exact in it's slot. I think that happened in the shipping process, it was shipped through UPS. I will either return it for another new one or for a full refund. Their customer service is great, fortunately, they even offered a partial refund if i wanted to keep the machine. I did do a t-shirt test and it was decent but i want to learn how to match the temperature with the time i am having a little problem with that. I was going to send them a e-mail for help. I will post if i decide to get anoter machine or a refund.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

top notch said:


> Well I haven't really used it because i am returning it because the timer is not working, it is loose - not fitting exact in it's slot. I think that happened in the shipping process, it was shipped through UPS. I will either return it for another new one or for a full refund. Their customer service is great, fortunately, they even offered a partial refund if i wanted to keep the machine. I did do a t-shirt test and it was decent but i want to learn how to match the temperature with the time i am having a little problem with that. I was going to send them a e-mail for help. I will post if i decide to get anoter machine or a refund.


*That is unfortunate but I hope it all works out for you in the end. If you do get another machine I would be interested in any postings you make regarding it.*


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok I will definitely keep the forum updated


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Top Notch,
Any progress with your press yet?


----------



## monkeymoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Top Notch
I'm a heat press newbie, and it is a steep learning curve.
I have no experiance of the heat press you are getting, but my philosophy is, if it heats up to the temp required, and you can apply this heat at the right pressure for the measured ammount of time, it should be fine. Everything else is just whistles and bells.

You will encounter problems, but this is normal. This forum is not only the BEST place to get answers, It is the ONLY place where you will find people genuinly willing to give you their time and knowlege. 

It sounds like you have some good infrastructure in place, this will really help in the expansion of your business.

The marketing is really all about understanding who will buy your product and why. Once you have got a good idea of this, target your marketing towards these areas, but never dismiss an opportunity. Have a mountain of business cards that you give to everybody that you meet.

All the rest is focus and determination.
All the very best in your new venture.


----------



## top notch (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the input it is really appreciated. I am sorry it took me awhile to respond, my computer was down for a moment. As for the update with the heat press, I am sending it back. The sellers of the press have great customer service so they aren't making it a hassle for me. I think i just happened to get one that got messed up during the delivery process. Even though it's not a big problem with the press I just feel i shouldn't have any mechanical issues for a new press so i am sending it back. But i do think they have decent machines if it was to work right but i can't give an accurate opinion because i think i had a isolated incident. The feedback that they get for they machines they've sold and the customer service is definitely good so they get some points


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

top notch, 
I just purchased a heat press called illumpress also and it does not work, i have adjusted the heat,, no luck, the pressure no luck, the time, no luck, i have burned up a tee, and many stencils, i have pressed, no luck, pressed again, no luck, not sure what the issue is here with this machine, but does everyone else have this much trouble>? with there machines straight out of the box, i also bought off ebay. from the same person you did.I cannot get the transfer,to let go onto fabric,, i triedm cotton, then cotton blend,, and i have transfers from different manufacters,, hummm i think this one is heading back also
if i am doing something wrong,, please advise, 200 c at 10 seconds, then 20,, lol


----------



## reneel (May 10, 2008)

How did that illumapress work for you? I bought one also and am having a horrible time with it-uneven temp, etc.... I just joined here.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
It was terrible, it had uneven temp but it also burned out after trying a few dozen tees and getting none to work. I Made arrangements with the illumapress poeple, to return and I repurchased a Sunie from Ebay, and have made over 1000 tees, in the last month and 1/2.
Sorry to hear of your troubles, i do know there are some very happy illumapress pressers out there, Mine was just junk.
I would try to return it if possible.
Let me know if I can help.
Sandy Jo


----------



## cmondi (Feb 4, 2010)

I am grateful for these postings, I was about to buy an illumpress on ebay but was skeptical because of the price compared to other machines. 
Does anyone have a recommendation for a inexpensive press for a part-time business?


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought a Sunie press from Ebay a few years ago for about $300.....it still works just fine, I've printed several hundred garments with it. Its not perfect, mind you - there are some cold spots along the edges, and the temperature always reads a few degrees off  

Check out the Ebay thread that another poster mentioned here, there is a ton of information before you make your decision.


----------

